
Mesosphere raises $73.5M with Microsoft participating - mwilcox
http://venturebeat.com/2016/03/24/mesosphere-raises-73-5-million-with-microsoft-participating-launches-velocity-tool/
======
hendzen
"Mesosphere started in 2013 and is based in San Francisco. The startup has
more than three dozen customers, a spokesperson told VentureBeat."

Hope those "three dozen" customers are paying a _lot_. Its quite hard to make
the numbers add up on an 'open core' business model.

~~~
tobiassp
We are using Mesosphere Enterprise DCOS at Valassis Digital, they are a great
group of people to work with.

We believe this type of infrastructure to be the future and are already
reaping benefits after just having launched it into our production
infrastructure a few months ago.

Could we have launched it without their help and packaging, probably, but
there are simply not enough experienced individuals out there to ramp up
quickly. I see this analogous to running Hadoop in its early days and having
Cloudera support as a safety net.

I am sure closed source schedulers and other for pay tools to round out the
ecosystem will provide a sufficient business model for them to be successful.

Shameless plug: If you are interested in working in this type of environment,
ping me (email in profile). Looking for Devops, Node and frontend (react,
etc.) engineers. Seattle, WA; Livonia, MI; San Francisco, CA

------
hitekker
> These new tools could help Mesosphere further distinguish itself from other
> companies — namely Docker and Mesosphere — that deploy applications in
> containers, which are lightweight alternatives to more traditional virtual
> machines.

Mesosphere needs to distinguish itself from Mesophere? :-)

~~~
joshrotenberg
That's the latest strategy. Compete with yourself. Win-win.

------
swozey
Is the Pardot signup for Beta broken? I've filled in info, but it keeps
telling me it'll redirect me to put in more info. I've not received a
verification or anything.

------
throw42
How this happened: \- Mesos was largely the brainchild of Andy Konwinski (also
co founder of Databricks - both Spark and Mesos were born in the AmpLab at
Berkeley). Ben Hindman then interned/worked at Twitter and they needed cluster
management. Ben used Andy's stuff (but contributed a lot to it). The
mesosphere co-founders also used mesosphere after their experience at Twitter.
They figured that everyone else would need it too.

\- The key to this is that Andy interned at Google the year before, and worked
on 'borg' and Omega. These are schedulers used at Google. Andy then took ideas
from Borg and, to some degree, Omega, and just made it outside of Google.

\- So this is basically technology that is 1-2 generations older than what
Google has. I dont know what they have, but while Andy et al. were building
Mesos, Google et al. weren't just sitting there, warming there asses.

~~~
sciurus
We know what Google was doing, or at least doing and willing to make public:
[http://kubernetes.io/](http://kubernetes.io/)

~~~
faizshah
I thought kubernetes was created by the Google cloud team and that a combined
Borg and Omega is what's used internally?

~~~
throwaway_43
Right. Google still uses Borg extensively in production. I am not sure if
Omega ever saw the light of day to be used in production.

Kubernetes is mainly used as part of GKE but is not used internally at _all_.

Also worth reading: [http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/03/22/decade-container-
cont...](http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/03/22/decade-container-control-
google/)

~~~
faizshah
Great article, thanks!

Do you know if the Dataflow API is actually used internally as well? That's
another thing that's a little confusing.

